
Another Go Mux (with regular expressions) - alxvicenzi
https://github.com/alexandrevicenzi/yagm
======
alxvicenzi
I'm learning Go, and I was looking for a Mux with regular expression support.
Well, there are many Go muxers, so I decided do build another just for fun and
to learn more about Go.

Maybe this is not the best and fast, but it works pretty well. Let me now what
you think. :)

